# Mobile Phone Boost



## Classified (May 9, 2010)

*Any ideas of how i can increase my reception on my mobile phone, I work inside a spanish building where i have to walk half way down the road to make a call, I am currently with Movistar*.:cell:


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

OK, no need to shout!

Find out what everyone else is using. Usually if Movistar doesn´t work, the others won´t either. If other Movistar users can get a signal, you probably need a new phone.


----------



## Classified (May 9, 2010)

sorry for shouting the cat did a shimmy over the keys on laptop, any prospect of buying some kind of window arial?


----------



## Beachcomber (May 10, 2009)

You could try connecting the aerial to your cat's tail. 

Are you looking for something like this:

MobDev, Mobile Phone Signal Boosters

Cell Phone Booster - Amplifies easily. Repeats Well! Order Cell Phone Repeater(Cell Phone Amplifier),Gsm booster, Gsm repeater, Gsm amplifier

or this:

Generation X 5 Mobile phone signal boosters: Amazon.co.uk: Electronics

The latter appears to be nothing more than a few bits of tin foil but at that price it doesn't really matter!


----------



## littleredrooster (Aug 3, 2008)

Classified said:


> *Any ideas of how i can increase my reception on my mobile phone, I work inside a spanish building where i have to walk half way down the road to make a call, I am currently with Movistar*.:cell:



If you can shout as loud as that you shouldn't need a mobile.


----------



## Classified (May 9, 2010)

Beachcomber said:


> You could try connecting the aerial to your cat's tail.
> 
> Are you looking for something like this:
> 
> ...


Thanks very much for the info,


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Try also , plugging your phone charger in to the mains & leaving it charging whilst in the building as this can increase the signal to the phone.


----------

